# Shrimp and Avocado on the Kamado Kooker



## toby bryant (Mar 12, 2013)

Shrimp sounded good for dinner tonight so I picked up enough large (10-12/lb) shrimp for the wife and I. Then rinsed, peeled, and deveined them ...












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





and started on a marinade












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





of fresh squeezed lemon juice, EVOO, chopped garlic, chopped cilantro, kosher salt, course black pepper. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





Time to get the Kamado Kookoer ready, I set it up for high heat grilling. I wanted to try out the expanded metal searing basket I fashioned this weekend. Lump charcoal with one chunk of cherry. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





Brushed the flesh of the avocados with a mixture of EVOO, balsamic vinegar, kosher salt, and coarse black pepper and placed them on the grate flesh side down for 2 minutes. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





Turned the avocados to the skin side and add the shrimp to the equation. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





Cooked the shrimp for 90 seconds each side












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





Plated with a spring mix salad












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Mar 12, 2013





Dinner was delicious, thanks for looking everyone!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful Plate!  Love Shrimp!!!!

Kat


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 13, 2013)




----------

